# Bette Davis is sick



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

About 10:30 last night, Bette started to throw up, and continued to do so all night (almost exactly an hour between episodes) into this morning. She hasn't eaten anything today, and not interested in water. We're going to see the vet in an hour. I don't think she ate anything strange yesterday, except maybe a little cat kibble.out:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope she is ok, please keep us posted.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

good plan taking her to the vets, i dont think a bit of cat food would have harmed her. my lot tend to get what the cat doesnt eat and so do my boss' dogs. let us know how she is.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette is home from the vets--she has 'gastroenteritis,' so no food today, only chicken and rice through the weekend, and she got a jab and pills to take. The vet said it's been a week full of vomiting dogs. Wonder why, the weather has changed (again) for the better.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Bette, I hope her medication helps her feel better very soon. There are lots of doggy bugs going around over here too!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope Bette is better soon - big hugs to you both :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear Bette has been poorly  wishing her a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Get well soon Bette Davis. :hug:


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope she's feeling better very soon xx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

:smile:Thank you all! Bette hasn't been sick since we returned from the vets. I'm not to feed her tonight, and she isn't too happy with that! She seems much better, just sleeping a lot. Hope no one else's poo gets sick!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, poor girl! hope she has a healthy weekend.....it's so hard....I wish they could tell us what is wrong.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Get well soon Bette :hug:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope Bette is much better now.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that she is sick, but glad that she is starting to feel better! I hope she is all better soon xo


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! Bette is much better, but not eating much. I think she got tired on the white rice and boiled chicken diet, so I put a little of her kibble in her bowl. Hasn't touched it, but will see. She seems much better other than that!
I was so worried about her I really appreciate everyone's good thoughts!:yo:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad to hear she's brighter I hope she's got her appetite back today and more like her usual self.... hows her coat doing ??? x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad to hear that she is doing better too! and I think we need a picture update on little Bette!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Her coat is coming in, nice and curly round the neck and bum, at least. Gave her a bath yesterday, only took one picture then had to change my clothes to dry up! The other picture, I just thought was funny. I thought she had her nose stuck in the yoghurt container, but she was just getting the last bit and dropped it right off. Mean me taking a pic when I thought she was stuck! 

She's still on medication, but seems much happier and better.

Thank you for checking on her!! :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for the pics!! she looks so TINY!!! how much does she weigh?? such a sweetheart!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Mo! She is all of 15 pounds, has gained a pound since I adopted her.:embarrassed: 
How much does your Lady weigh?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is 17 pounds....she is on the tiny side too....but with her hair longer now she looks chunky..even though she really isn't


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Lady is so close in size! I have a persian cat that looks like he weighs 20 pounds when his hair is long--he just got his summer "lion cut," and he's a tiny little guy--7.8 pounds. So I know what you mean about the illusion of chunky-ness! 
The vet thinks Bette should be spoiled, so isn't worrying about her weight. She was underweight when my rescue group got her (just over 12 pounds), not real sure what her ideal weight would be, but she looks good now. Can't wait for her to grow her hair longer like Lady's!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure it will get there...she seems to have a similar structure and coat to lady...Lady's hair does not grow super fast....usually 2 months after a shave down she starts to look good again. 
Bette will be spoiled for sure! lots of treats for her!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I am so glad Bette is getting better... I found out through Jarvis eating cat kibble and being sick with dhiorrea, that it's actually bad for them. It's so high in fat and protein that their tummys can't handle it ... Just a thought as you said she ate some. I am careful round my mums house now as i read "often eating can cause Possible gastrointestinal issues, such as vomiting and diarrhea, in dogs who continually eat cat food. That being said, the occasional cat food "snack" should not pose any serious health issues."

Z x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh her coat is going to be lovely, you can see the different shades coming through and it looks really soft... great pic with yogurt tub, cheeky girl x x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

*Mitzi Vomiting - advice needed pls*

Poor Mitzi has been well last couple of days. Last week I noticed she was shaking her head a lot even though her ears seemed and smelt clean. The vet confirmed this but said she did have a slight temperature. We were taking her to the vets on Monday anyway to check her weight and get worming tablets etc. but on Sunday afternoon she has a bout of diarrhea and monday morning I gave her boiled rice - which she didnt keep down. we are very watchful of her on her walks and try and stop her eating things she shouldn't - I just don't know why she's started been so unwell. The vet gave her tablets and an injection for the vomiting and something for the diarrhea. Yesterday she was much better had her meal was drinking but tonight she thrown up again. I'll see how she is in the morning otherwise another trip to the vets.

is there anything I should be doing or looking out for? I can't bear her being poorly.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I think there are a few tummy bugs going around with dogs at the moment, I would continue with a bland diet, I tend to feed white fish fillet and boiled rice for my two when they have upset tummies, don't try to rush her back onto her normal diet let her tummy settle first and once shes stopped being sick & toilets are all ok just add a little of her normal food to the bland diet over a few days. Make sure she is drinking so she does not get dehydrated too. You will probably find she will get over it herself in a few days. Wish her better and try not to worry too much x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Thx for the advice. Perhaps we rushed her back with her food. I'm going to strave her today. It's difficult to get her to drink any ideas?she was doing so well. I'll keep you posted


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

tosh said:


> Thx for the advice. Perhaps we rushed her back with her food. I'm going to strave her today. It's difficult to get her to drink any ideas?she was doing so well. I'll keep you posted



You could try ice cubes.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Excellent idea. Will do. Yhx Karen


----------

